
The dismal science has too much junk science, says Russ Roberts - nanis
http://www.wsj.com/articles/when-all-economics-is-political-1463178093
======
nanis
"So what use is economics to politics? When the White House calls to ask how
many jobs its agenda will create, what should the humble economist say? “One
answer,” Mr. Roberts suggests, “is to say, ‘Well we can’t answer those
questions. But here are some things we think could happen, and here’s our best
guess of what the likelihood is.” That wouldn’t lend itself to partisan point-
scoring. The advantage is it might be honest."

